# White Worm removal from Isopod cultures



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Other than changing out the soil and making sure it's dry, what are other ways of combating the worm populations?

They also seem to explode into all moist food items...even mushrooms.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't guess I've ever seen any white worms. I assume that they are detrimental to the culture?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

The worms may just be symbiotic but I'm not liking the size of their populations. They are maintaining high levels...but..the Isopods seem to be thriving as well.

I have been getting some mites in my soggier springtail cultures as well. 

When it rains it pours....


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I know the feeling. My spring cultures have gotten really soupy over the past few weeks for some reason. I haven't even watered them so it's a mystery to me why they're getting so soggy.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

It seems like those worms really like the water - when my springtail cultures are a little drier I don't see them as much and they are in the water in the tank. Pums really seem to dig chowing down on them and they don't bother the springtails in the cultures so I say the more the better unless the numbers really are freaking you out in the culture


----------

